# 99 maxima - rear deck speakers - any advice?



## BBJ (Nov 2, 2006)

first i'd like to say hi and thank anyone who could offer me any assistance... i'd really appreciate it. 
i am in the process of replacing my rear deck speakers. my back seat is sitting in my garage, but i can't remove the rear deck. it feels like there are more of the plastic pins holding it in place and i'd really like to not break anything... i can reach the break light to disconnect it, but there isn't enough room to get to the speakers. i anyone could offer advice please do so


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

BBJ said:


> first i'd like to say hi and thank anyone who could offer me any assistance... i'd really appreciate it.
> i am in the process of replacing my rear deck speakers. my back seat is sitting in my garage, but i can't remove the rear deck. it feels like there are more of the plastic pins holding it in place and i'd really like to not break anything... i can reach the break light to disconnect it, but there isn't enough room to get to the speakers. i anyone could offer advice please do so


You might need to remove the back seat to reach the speakers...I had to do this for my car


----------



## BBJ (Nov 2, 2006)

woops...........


----------



## BBJ (Nov 2, 2006)

back seats are out... seems like i missed some anchors right under the rear dash, but i can't see or reach them... i'm not sure...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I believe it slides out a little before coming up...it sits below some of the trim back there.


----------



## fgoodyear (Mar 18, 2005)

I have the Haynes Manual on the Maxima..... Here is what it says..... After getting the back seat out of the way, use a trim too or taped flat screwdriver to pry the pillar panels that the seat belts go through off, slide them down the belt and out of the way, then carefully pry up the deck panel from the front side and it should come off for you. Hope this helps you out. The Haynes manual is great if you do any of your own maintenance, sometimes it tells you too much though.


----------

